

Are softlayer servers down? - boonez123

Tried to connect to my box but it doesn't work. Then I went to softlayer.com to try and log a support ticket. Can't connect to site. Get the classic "Problem Loading Page".
======
raychancc
Seems so. I can't load my site in Hong Kong, China.

------
TimH
Mine in Seattle are okay.

